# very start of flat head



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi - I was hoping you'd be able to help.

I have a 9 week old daughter who was normal delivery and does move her head around well when sleeping or laying on her back, however when i was feeding her this morning i noticed a flat spot about the size of a £2 coin just below the crown of her head.

This has sent me into a panic as my twin boy had tortcullis which was missed by everyone but me!! this led to flatness on one side of his head and we had to do physio with him for a number of weeks.  This did cure his tortcullis but even now at 18 months old his head is a little misshapen

My daughter's head has been a perfect shape but yesterday she spent a lot of time in her buggy / car seat...

My question is: once flatness has appeared is it permanent? is it a case of just trying to stop it from getting worse or can the area return to normal?  As I said she's good at moving her head around generally ..

Thanks xx


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

hi
I think u just need to keep a eye on it x


----------

